# [MOD REQUEST] Touchwiz MMS



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Alright well sprints latest OTA has the SecMMS.apk that does not show single pictures as slideshows, but instead shows them normally. Well i tried pulling the apk and using it on the verizon s3 thats rooted with a stock deodexed ROM but it didn't work 







 I put in system/app and alas nothing worked. So im requesting that somebody edit it/mod it/whatever needs to be done, to make it work on our S3's 









I attached the zip file that has the SecMMS.apk in it as well as the odex file, i would like it to work on deodexed stock roms for verizon specifically 









Thanks in advance!

Sec MMS: https://www.dropbox....bls9/SecMms.zip

Framework-res.apk: http://db.tt/mOtp3C3R


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I second this, or at the very least i support porting the TW mms app to AOSP based ROMs


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I second this, or at the very least i support porting the TW mms app to AOSP based ROMs


+1

I would love to have the touchwiz mms as my main messaging app because of the touchwiz features but everytime i see the slideshow i think "what the hell were they thinking?" hopefully its not too hard to make work with the verizon framework.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually like the tw app but simply can't get myself to use it cuz of the icon. Anyone else notice its the exact same icon as HTC Mail app? So I always think I'm opening email, lol. Had phone from drop date and am not even close to uses to that part yet.

Not that it'll happen, but if the mms issue along with icon from aosp could be ported, I'd drop a fat buck for it.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> I actually like the tw app but simply can't get myself to use it cuz of the icon. Anyone else notice its the exact same icon as HTC Mail app? So I always think I'm opening email, lol. Had phone from drop date and am not even close to uses to that part yet.
> 
> Not that it'll happen, but if the mms issue along with icon from aosp could be ported, I'd drop a fat buck for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Im willing to drop a few bucks as well


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Here you go someone has to sign it with apk tool or sign apk but this should work. I changed the manifest and certs, for a deodex system my pc is defrauding atm .

http://db.tt/YLL8iDct

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would much rather that the TW camera working in AOSP. That thing has some serious power compared to the AOSP camera.


----------

